
All iPhone 6s reviews miss this crucial point about hidden tricks in 3D iMessage - alexcornell
http://www.alexcornell.com/apple-iphone-6s-review/
======
KiDD
"It is not an attempt to garner page views using Apple keywords"

Yes, it is...

~~~
alexcornell
Sarcasm my bro.

------
minimaxir
Ironic blog posts are not satire.

